# cyclogest and vaginal swelling or puffiness (sorry TMI lol)



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey girls    


i had my ET on saturday (26th may) and iv been on the pesseries since 23rd and have noticed its gettin harder to pop them in.....im relaxed so thats not the problem.....is this normal and has anyone had this and recognise it as a good sign?

im scared to death and know youll all know what i mean im noticing things and im trying to ignore them incase its me imagining them but some are my nips are hard most of the time i look like im smuggling peanuts even when im warm....its soooo uncomfy to wear my bra too im not sore in the boobs department but my bras fit different ...... and i was in the shop and when the man opened the till i could smell the money.....im super tired and super thirsty and eating like a horse but im thinkin it would be too soon for these to be pregnancy signs...........

thanks for lisnin girlies sending you all lots and lots of sticky baby dust           
nat xx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello

I didn't use pessaries so I can't help there, sorry. However I am now 9 weeks pregnant and from the week after transfer I was permanently "pointy", I had a funny taste in my mouth, always thirsty and so very very tired I was in bed at 8pm every night.

I was thinking the increase in blood flow to your heather-bits nigh account for the swelling?

I am not an expert but your symptoms look good to me!!

Will Keely fingers crossed for you x x x x


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey tracy   congratulations hope all goes well with ur pregnancy   

i hope these are all good signs   my boobies hav started to hurt a tiny bit today, im not setting my heart on it but im thinkin good things.....im feelin very relaxed too, not stressing out or wanting to find out sooner im just letting my body do what it needs to   

i was thinkin the same bout the incresed blood flow to my lady garden    i also have a stuffy nose which i thot was hayfever and iv been sneezing lots too but i dont normaly get hayfever..... well need to wait and see   

im blinkin starving agen must dash and go for another pee and get some food hahaha  

natalie x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi TRacey

The swelling is supposed to be because of blood flow. The clinic said to use them anally instead!! 

Sorry but true!! At least my backside didn't swell up!!  Good luck though, hope these are pregnancy symptoms!!!

XXXXX


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

hey   have u ever had it b4?  i hope its good news   i can still get them in its just a tad more difficult lol  

when do u find out ur result? 

xxx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

Yes I had that problem a couple of times. My OTD is 7th June I had 2 x blastocysts back on Sunday, just praying it's a positive this time! How about you?

xxxx


----------



## mrslove (Mar 20, 2012)

my otd is the 13th june its agggeeessss away lol i had a 8 and a 6 popped back in.......i got 2 out of 10 eggs 7 fertilised but only 2were able to go back in and none to freeze ... i was gutted when i found out cos i was thilled with havin 10 n tho wed defo have some fozen but nope..... i hope this works  xx


----------

